# Drum auger play/loose



## bilderberg (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello, first post, short time lurker. I figured I'd come to the pro's. 

Just picked up a 1985 521 (my first 2 stage, for $60). I haven't had time to pull it apart, but the auger drums have some significant play. I can see the actual drive shaft and it looks solid. But the drum augers are loose on the auger shaft. Is this play normal? It is loose at both ends, and the shear pins are solid on the drum. Is the hole in the auger shaft for the shear pin supposed to be a snug fit? I'm thinking the shear pin holes in the shaft are worn/oblonged or the drums are worn out where the shaft slips through.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Good price there assuming everything is in decent shape. On my old 3521 which was the same blower with a smaller engine until I put a 6.5 HP on it my drums had a fair bit of play in them. I wouldn't worry much as long as the shaft bearings are holding the shaft tight on the edges and the drum doesn't rub against anything.


----------



## bilderberg (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. There isn't much left of winter, so I'm planning on riding it out and see how it does. Then tear into it to check it out in the off season. I will definitely share my findings. I think it will be a nice little toy to play around with, since it is in pretty good shape for its age. .


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

there is a thread a couple down from this one regarding the same issue. Also, want to point out my auger is rock solid zero play. There shouldnt be any play if all bearings are intact (auger bearings especially).


----------



## bilderberg (Feb 17, 2014)

I saw that thread. He seems to be talking about the auger shaft. My shaft is tight in the bushings and the gearbox, the input shaft is tight too. Its the actual drum that is loose on the auger shaft. Is there a bushing were the drum slides over the shaft at each end or is it just a hole in the steel? I'm not seeing it in the auger parts blowup. I wonder if I can weld a washer to bring down the size of the holes in the drum. I think that is were the looseness is coming from, they look to be about 1/8" of slop there. Along with rocking of the shear bolt hole.


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

bilderberg said:


> I saw that thread. He seems to be talking about the auger shaft. My shaft is tight in the bushings and the gearbox, the input shaft is tight too. Its the actual drum that is loose on the auger shaft. Is there a bushing were the drum slides over the shaft at each end or is it just a hole in the steel? I'm not seeing it in the auger parts blowup. I wonder if I can weld a washer to bring down the size of the holes in the drum. I think that is were the looseness is coming from, they look to be about 1/8" of slop there. Along with rocking of the shear bolt hole.


hmm. Thats an interesting issue you have there. Tolerances on the drums are usually pretty tight, so tight in fact that they tend to rust and seize to the shaft quite often. Are these the correct drums for the blower? Besides that cant think of anything else. But in the end if your shear bolts are on fine and the drum isnt contacting anything I wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## bilderberg (Feb 17, 2014)

Good to know. It isn't hitting anything, besides wobbling on the shaft. It looks like original drums. Seems like I have a little project for this off season.


----------

